# Waterfront Townhome - Lake Conroe (Walden)



## afishinman

Here is a link to our townhome:



https://abnb.me/w4pBFc60Jpb




You can book through AirBnB or contact me directly and we’ll get you set up. 

Fell free to ask me any questions. 



- Sam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

